# Blizzacks ?



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

Who Has Blizzacks On There Gto?


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

KURT said:


> Who Has Blizzacks On There Gto?


I do


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I have had GREAT results with Blizzaks. I would highly recommend them for any car. Just grab your first born child, they are pricey.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2005)

I really like them although I couldn't see driving her in the snow...too many idiots on the road. :willy:


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

Where can I get some cheap 17" and good winter tires? I'd like to do some homework online, but all I find is TireRack, and that's not cheap. The free shipping sites don't seem to have winter tires.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

I got my wheels from discounttires.com fairly inexpensively and got the Blizzaks at my local tire guy for under 600 bucks (three years ago).


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I was actually at a store that sells wheels/rims and they said a set of Blizzaks installed were 772.00 out the door on my rims. I didn't think that was too bad... last year I was quoted a number over 1000.00... I'm never going back to that place again.


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

I have Dunlop SP winter Sport M3's
Cost is about the same but they work very well in the rain and seem to hold up 
very well on the warmer dry pavement.

www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Dunlop&tireModel=Winter+Sport+M3

:cheers


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Has anyone used Blizzack's just on the rears in the snow?Or does everyone use them on all 4 corners? If you used the rears only, did it handle strange?


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

I wouldn't go with Blizzaks on only the rear. Unless you like to slide into stuff.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

SilverGoat said:


> I got my wheels from discounttires.com fairly inexpensively and got the Blizzaks at my local tire guy for under 600 bucks (three years ago).


Could you link me those wheels? I'm just hearing so many things about the offset and the spacing that no one gives me any confidence about what will fit on my goat. Thanks.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

GTJoe said:


> Has anyone used Blizzack's just on the rears in the snow?Or does everyone use them on all 4 corners? If you used the rears only, did it handle strange?


Yea, those blizzacks make the car handle real weird...


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

i just had blizzaks installed on mine 235/40/r18 lm 25
254 per tire +60 mount/balance 100 lifetime warranty
heard they were great in snow tire guy recommended not just getting rears
handle pretty well dry/wet a little softer than oems


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

LaPuzza said:


> Could you link me those wheels? I'm just hearing so many things about the offset and the spacing that no one gives me any confidence about what will fit on my goat. Thanks.


Sorry, wasn't paying attention to this thread.
I bought the last set of four they had as they were being discontinued. They are by Fittipaldi. This is what they look like http://www.wheelspecs.com/specs/wheelmodels/1105
I believe they are a 40 offset and seem to fit just fine. I was just at the discount tire site and they have a few listed for the GTO. When I talked to them, the sales guy told me that one of the shop guys had a set on his car so I took the plunge (still don't know if it was a sales ploy, but they worked out and I got 50 bucks off each).
The bolt pattern is 5x120 and the offset is 38 I think, but likely anything between 35 and 40 should work as long as you aren't trying to mess with the tire width. BMW 3 series also fits. Hope this helps.


----------



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

*Blizzaks*

I Found A Set Of Four On E-bay And Decided To Give It A Try. The Guy Said They Had Around 1,000 Miles On So I Sent Him 425.00 And He Must Of Ment 100 Miles. The Tires Are Perfect. I Then Went To A Local Junk Yard And Got A Set Of Rims For 260.00 Including Mount And Balance. I Now But Them On When We Get Ice Storms And Such. They Are By Far The Best Snow/ice Tires I Have Ever Used. My Wife Even Like's Them. They Are Soft, And I Mean Soft! Well I Hope To Get A Fer Winters Out Of Them. Now I Need To Find Some More Summer Tires Since Mine Are About 40%. The Name Of The Junk Yard Is Nordstrums And They Are Located In South Dakota. They Have Alot Of Stuff For Gto's. Including Several Sets Of Rims.

Kurt


----------

